# 3-Pin Lüfter an 4-Pin Anschluss regeln



## kjh1612 (2. August 2014)

*3-Pin Lüfter an 4-Pin Anschluss regeln*

Hallo

Ich habe folgendes Problem: 
Mein Mainboard (Gigabyte GA-X79-UD3) kann Lüfter nur an 4-Pin Anschlüssen regeln.
Da ich den in der neuen PCGH gezeigten 0-Sone-PC an meinem Rechner nachbauen möchte, muss ich meine Lüfter per SpeedFan regeln.
Gibt es Adapter/Converter die die PWM-Signale umwandeln, sodass man am Ende einen durch PWM geregelten 3-Pin Lüfter anschließen kann?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

KJH1612


----------



## veteran (2. August 2014)

Moin,
Um es kurz zu machen....nein!
Du kannst keinen 3Pin Lüfter mit irgendwelchen Adapter als PWM Laufen lassen.
Du kannst nicht das Pulsweitensignal also das vierte Kabel was beim PWM Lüfter vorhanden ist mit einen Adapter oder etwas ähnlichem reduzieren und es beim 3Pin Lüfter mit einschleusen.
Wenn das ginge bräuchte man keine 4Pin oder 4Pin Lüfter mehr.

Zumindestens habe ich sowas noch nie gehört!


----------



## bschicht86 (2. August 2014)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an 4-Pin Anschluss regeln*

Also es gibt aufjedenfall eine Lösung 

Hab in irgend einen Forum eine Schaltung gefunden, die ich auch mal umgesetzt habe und sie funktioniert tatsächlich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S: Das Tacho-Signal wird auch korrekt durchgeführt/angezeigt


----------



## veteran (2. August 2014)

Ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen das dieses Projekt in Verbindung mit den so Unterschiedlichen Mainbordsteuerungen tadellos funktionieren soll. Aber wenn du es schon selber getestet hast dann soll es wohl so sein.

Bist du dir sicher das dies ein Adapter ist der 3Pin Lüfter mit einen PWM Signal versorgt, oder ist das ein stinknormaler 4Pin auf 3Pin Adapter?


----------



## bschicht86 (2. August 2014)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an 4-Pin Anschluss regeln*

Warum unterschiedlich? Es ist eine genormte Schnittstelle, ein PWM-Signal ist eindeutig, sonst würde es inkompatibilitäten bei Lüftern geben. 
Es gibt nur 2 Steuerungen, die altbekannte über die Spannung (3-PIN) und die neue über PWM (4-PIN)

EDIT: Und selbst wenn der vermeintliche 4-PIN Anschluss nur eine Spannungsregelung beherrscht, stört der Adapter auch nicht wirklich. Er funktioniert einfach nicht und leitet die Spannung 1:1 weiter


----------



## veteran (2. August 2014)

Ist mir schon klar mit Spannungsgesteuert und PWM Gesteuert. Habe nur so eine Bastelei noch nicht gesehen oder bzw noch nicht gebraucht. Wenns denn funktioniert und dem TE hilft hat er ja eine Möglichkeit bekommen.


----------



## Abductee (2. August 2014)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an 4-Pin Anschluss regeln*

Der Aufwand ist doch lächerlich im Vergleich zu den Kosten eines neuen PWM-Lüfters.


----------



## bschicht86 (2. August 2014)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an 4-Pin Anschluss regeln*

Der Aufwand kostet keine 3€


----------



## Abductee (2. August 2014)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an 4-Pin Anschluss regeln*

An Bauteilen vielleicht, das Zusammenlöten kostet aber auch Zeit.
Ich glaub auch nicht unbedingt das man mit 3€ auskommt. (Bei der Stückzahl)
Ein guter PWM-Lüfter kostet weniger als 9€
Enermax T.B.Silence PWM 120mm (UCTB12P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Der Aufwand isses wirklich nicht wert.


----------



## bschicht86 (2. August 2014)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an 4-Pin Anschluss regeln*

Angenommen, es gibt welche, die Zeit haben aber kein Geld, die können ihre Zeit schlecht in Geld umwandeln.
Bei den anderen hast du Recht, die haben keine Zeit, dafür das Geld und können Geld schlecht in Zeit umwandeln

Und es soll sogar welche geben, die basteln ihr Leben gern, obwohl die Lösung günstig zu haben ist


----------



## Abductee (2. August 2014)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an 4-Pin Anschluss regeln*

Basteln ist immer super, bei so was hätte ich aber zu große Angst mir den Lüfterkanal zu schießen.


----------



## bschicht86 (3. August 2014)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an 4-Pin Anschluss regeln*

Dem Lüfterkanal kann überhaupt nix passieren, wenn du nicht gerade 230V mit 12V vertauscht 

Solange du dich an die Spezifikationen hälst, ist alles super


----------



## Ryle (3. August 2014)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an 4-Pin Anschluss regeln*

Kauf die ne analoge Lüftersteuerung oder PWM Fans. Sobald du nen normalen Spannungsgesteuerten Lüfter (3Pin) per PWM Signal steuern willst werden zwangsläufig Störgeräusche entstehen wenn der Lüfter eine Steuerelektronik verbaut hat die nichts mit PWM anzufangen weiß. Und das ist bei gut 80% aller 3 Pin Fans der Fall. Die geben dann ein hochfrequentes Säuseln oder Pfeifen von sich und das war es dann mit dem 0 Sone PC.

Andersherum wäre es kein Problem, das sich eigentlich jeder PWM Fan auch über die Spannung regeln lässt, aber nen 3 Pin irgendwie per PWM zu steuern bringt dir über kurz oder lang nur Probleme.

Was natürlich auch möglich wäre, ist direkt vom Netzteil 7 oder 5V abzugreifen oder mit Widerständen und 12V zu arbeiten, aber dann ist es eben nichts mit Regeln. Wenn dir fixe Werte aber ausreichen wäre das natürlich die günstigste Lösung.

Ich würde mir ne analoge Lüftersteuerung besorgen. Kostet im Schnitt weniger als ein paar neue gute Lüfter und bringt dir wohl am meisten, da du direkt on the fly alles analog einstellen kannst.


----------



## bschicht86 (3. August 2014)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an 4-Pin Anschluss regeln*



Ryle schrieb:


> Sobald du nen normalen Spannungsgesteuerten Lüfter (3Pin) per PWM Signal steuern willst werden zwangsläufig Störgeräusche entstehen wenn der Lüfter eine Steuerelektronik verbaut hat die nichts mit PWM anzufangen weiß. Und das ist bei gut 80% aller 3 Pin Fans der Fall. Die geben dann ein hochfrequentes Säuseln oder Pfeifen von sich und das war es dann mit dem 0 Sone PC.


 
Und genau das umgeht die Schaltung, die ich gefunden und nachgebaut habe 
Sie bringt keine PWM-Modulierte Spannung an den Lüfter, sondern eine analog geregelte. In diesem Fall hat sie den gleichen Effekt wie die von dir erwähnte Zusatzsteuerung, nur dass das MoBo vollautomatisch die Steuerung übernimmt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. August 2014)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an 4-Pin Anschluss regeln*

Generell sollte das Board doch auch an PWM die 3 Pin regeln können, ist doch eher nur eine Einstellungssache im Bios. PWM Lüfter an 3 Pin sollte man eher meiden


----------



## Flexsist (3. August 2014)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an 4-Pin Anschluss regeln*

Natürlich geht das!!!! Und zwar mit _PHANTEKS PWM-Lüfter-Hub__ _

MfG


----------



## ebastler (3. August 2014)

also bei meinem Board ist nur der CPU Header ein "echter" 4Pin, so weit ich weiß, alle anderen haben zwar 4 Pins, sind aber lediglich spannungsreguliert.

Und beim CPU Fan kann ich im BIOS umstellen, ob ich Spnnungsregulierung oder PWM haben will.

warum sollte es pfeifen, wenn man einen 3Pin an einen PWM Header anschließt? Er wird einfach nicht geregelt und das wars. Wenn man dem nun seine Versorgungsspannung per PWM Signal unterbricht/gibt, das kann dann spinnen und pfeifen, aber das sollte man wirklich nicht machen^^

Das Board oben scheint ein einfacher Schaltwander zu sein, das das PWM Signal nimmt und  je nach Duty Cycle eine konstante Spanung an den Ausgang anlegt. Für das Mainboard ists so, als würde ein PWM Fan stecken, für die Lüfter ists so, als würden sie an nem spannungsgeregelten Header hängen.


----------



## veteran (3. August 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Generell sollte das Board doch auch an PWM die 3 Pin regeln können, ist doch eher nur eine Einstellungssache im Bios. PWM Lüfter an 3 Pin sollte man eher meiden



Sehe ich auch so,
Über Spannung kann man die Lüfter am Mainboard genauso regeln.
Außerdem kann ich nicht verstehen wie man sich jetzt so auf diesen Adapter versteift.
Das ist für mich auch eher eine Notlösung, da der  TE ja sich Ein Rechner zusammenbaut , gehe ich davon aus das er wohl noch ein paar Euro für PWM Lüfter hat, wenn er diese den unbedingt über PWM laufen lassen möchte.
Mein Raijintek Morpheus auf der gtx 780 läuft auch übers Mainboard mit 2 Be Quiet 3pin Lüfter und das geht Super über Spannung gesteuert.


----------



## Abductee (3. August 2014)

*AW: 3-Pin Lüfter an 4-Pin Anschluss regeln*

Bei den wenigsten Mainboards kann man zwischen PWM und Spannung umschalten.


----------

